# [Wine] Programar VBA de Access

## Theasker

En el trabajo tengo muchas bases de datos programadas en Access y ha llegado un momento que me falta tiempo en el trabajo y me gustaría llevármelas a casa para su mantenimiento y mejora, ya q no puedo con todo en el curro. He conseguido instalar el office bajo wine pero ... el Access no funciona, se ejecuta pero ... no hago funcionarlo, habría alguna posibilidad o alguna manera de hacerlo funcionar.

Tengo entendido que hay un programa comercial que hace funcionarlo Crossover office o algo asi, pero eso de comercial, no me motiva nada. ¿Alguien sabría alguna forma de poder olvidarme de usar un virtualizador con windows instalado para estos menesteres?.

Gracias anticipadas

----------

## ekz

OOo 2.4 ya incorpora soporte para access, no sabría decirte hasta que punto eso sí.

http://www.vivalinux.com.ar/soft/openoffice.org-2.4.html

Saludos

----------

## JotaCE

OpenOffice 2.4 ya esta en el arbol portage claro que enmascarado, asi que dale una probadita y nos cuentas  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Theasker

no lo sabía, lo probaré y rápido y ... ya os contaré, gracias por la info

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Si pudiera deshacerme de un maldito sistema basado en Access del que dependo, eliminaría último bastión con windows que queda en mi red. Me viene bárbaro el dato!

Salud!

----------

## i92guboj

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> En el trabajo tengo muchas bases de datos programadas en Access y ha llegado un momento que me falta tiempo en el trabajo y me gustaría llevármelas a casa para su mantenimiento y mejora, ya q no puedo con todo en el curro. He conseguido instalar el office bajo wine pero ... el Access no funciona, se ejecuta pero ... no hago funcionarlo, habría alguna posibilidad o alguna manera de hacerlo funcionar.
> 
> Tengo entendido que hay un programa comercial que hace funcionarlo Crossover office o algo asi, pero eso de comercial, no me motiva nada. ¿Alguien sabría alguna forma de poder olvidarme de usar un virtualizador con windows instalado para estos menesteres?.
> 
> Gracias anticipadas

 

Umm. No es que sea un maestro en temas de bases de datos, pero por mi experiencia, es mejor mantener la cosa portable, siempre que se pueda, claro.

Usar SQL es garantía de seguridad, porque sabes que siempre vas a poder acceder a tus datos, independientemente del sistema operativo, la arquitectura y demás. Pero tampoco se si es factible en tu caso.

Crossover es uno de los forks de wine (como Cedega/Winex, aunque, al contrario que Cedega, Crossover contribuye código de vuelta a wine de vez en cuando). Soporta office, pero como álguien comenta más arriba, no estoy seguro de hasta qué punto (no lo he probado personalmente). Desgraciadamente, la virtualización es tu mejor opción. Pero lo dicho: si es factible, piensa en migrar a SQL o similar.

----------

## JuanSimpson

hace poco migré una pequeña (no mas de 10 tablas con menos de 100,000 registros (totales)) a un servidor de MySQL relativamente facil, pues las conexiones a la base de datos eran mediante ODBC la migación no es completa aún, por que el software se conecta mediante una conexión ODBC a la otra PC donde esta el mysql.

Un poco mas lento, pero casi no se nota, para una frecuencia baja de altas/modificaciones, no hay mucho problema. Próximamente veremos sí el software (de código cerrado) se pudiera reescribir usando C++/Qt o Java, esto último es improbable... pero tal vez algún día.

Access trae una especie de exportación mediante ODBC.

----------

## Theasker

Llevo muuucho tiempo queriendome meter con mysql, pero como cada vez tengo más trabajo, no he tenido tiempo pero me gustaría migrar todo hace tiempo, por lo menos las bases de datos a mysql y luego ya veríamos los formularios en qué lo programaría.

No sabréis algún manual para ir empezando con mysql e ir metiendole mano en mis pocos ratos libres y así aunque no tenga tiempo de migrar las que ya tengo, al menos las nuevas hacerlas ya las tablas con mysql.

Gracias a todos por la ayuda, preocupación y rapidez

----------

## i92guboj

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> Llevo muuucho tiempo queriendome meter con mysql, pero como cada vez tengo más trabajo, no he tenido tiempo pero me gustaría migrar todo hace tiempo, por lo menos las bases de datos a mysql y luego ya veríamos los formularios en qué lo programaría.
> 
> No sabréis algún manual para ir empezando con mysql e ir metiendole mano en mis pocos ratos libres y así aunque no tenga tiempo de migrar las que ya tengo, al menos las nuevas hacerlas ya las tablas con mysql.
> 
> Gracias a todos por la ayuda, preocupación y rapidez

 

Bueno, cualquier tutorial te servirá. Si lanzas google con "tutorial mysql" encontrarás montones de ellos. Todos igualmente válidos. Mysql es sencillo, una vez que entiendes los conceptos básicos de bases de datos.

También debe haber guías para migrar bases de datos.

En cuanto al frontend... No se si habrá algo en plan acess para linux. Yo, personalmente, apuesto por interfaces web para este tipo de aplicación. La causa: la misma que comento arriba, la accesibilidad a los datos. Si programas tu aplicación con php o javascript usando un frontend html para acceder a ella, entonces cualquier máquina con un navegador automáticamente se convierte en un puesto de trabajo que puede acceder a tu base de datos. Sin instalar nada ni ningún tipo de configuración.

----------

## lanshor

Yo también te recomiendo una interfaz web, seguramente sea lo más cómodo (en lo que a portabilidad se refiere), y con php es muy fácil conectar a MySQL.

De todas formas si prefieres formularios en plan "aplicación", te recomendaría que los hicieses con Mono, porque conectar a MySQL con .Net también es muy fácil, y los formularios serían arrastrar y soltar (más sencillos que hacerlos vía web), y además tendrías montones de métodos para comprobar las entradas.

----------

## Theasker

yo aun estoy muy anticuado y lo de la programación orientada a objetos aun no lo pillo, aunque me gustaría también pero estoy un poco retrasado en eso.

----------

## jkredd

pues mira !!!

tengo el mismo problema, yo en mi trabajo tengo gentoo, en mi lap gentoo y pues el resto de la oficina tiene winbugs y todo lo hacen en su suite infmatica office, word excel acces y demas, yo pense ke tener Open Office seria mas que suficiente y ooh sorpresa, me doy cuenta que formulas complejas no las agarra el oocalc y pues me amenazaron que si no podia metiera winbugs, pero no me di por vencido y decidi buscar, 

Me encontre con croosover que viene en el portage aunque te pide que bajes un zip de lapagina oficial y lo metas en tu portage, vale la pena, anda como demonio de rapido mas que en el propio winbugs.

No se si ese dato te sirva

Pero os dejo el TIP

----------

## sefirotsama

Un MUY buen frontend para mysql (en php, por lo tanto necesitas apache) es PHPMYADMIN, es infinitamente configurable, puedes exportar bases de datos a montones de formatos (y importarlos)... no sé si Acces te lo cogería bien o mostraría compatibilidad, pero en una ocasión sí que hice el paso de mysql a excel (me interesaba más tarde una estadística para un pequeño estudio estadístico).

Te lo recomiendo mucho, tanto a nivel personal como profesional (gestión de usuarios online, autorizaciones, manejo de tablas, configurabilidad...) y si te interesa más tarde gestionar la base de datos vía web y quieres crear-te tu interface (por ejemplo diferente operarios han de acceder a una base de datos), cada ocasión te genera el comando de mysql que usará en cada ocasión para casa ocasión (y luego lo puedes poner en php).

Es GPL y tiene muchas muchas ventajas que no puedo explicarte en un solo mensaje.

Te lo digo porque yo también busqué una GUI para esto y por probar usé el phpmyadmin y no necesité seguir buscando más. AL estar en PHP es la solución ideal para servidores que, por ejemplo no te permiten una conexión externa a la base de datos

----------

## Soul Lost

También puedes probar wine doors: http://www.wine-doors.org/wordpress/ .

Yo de DB sé algo y coincido que es mejor tener toda la información centrada y multi-plataforma  :Razz: . Otra cosa, si están tercos que quieren usar MS Access puedes diseñar y mantener la BD a través de MySQL y usar Acces conectando con ODBC (por supuesto, puedes conectar usando OpenOffice).

http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/myodbc-examples-tools-with-access.html

http://www.unixodbc.org/doc/OOoMySQL9.pdf

----------

## sefirotsama

 *Soul Lost wrote:*   

> También puedes probar wine doors: http://www.wine-doors.org/wordpress/ .
> 
> Yo de DB sé algo y coincido que es mejor tener toda la información centrada y multi-plataforma . Otra cosa, si están tercos que quieren usar MS Access puedes diseñar y mantener la BD a través de MySQL y usar Acces conectando con ODBC (por supuesto, puedes conectar usando OpenOffice).
> 
> http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/myodbc-examples-tools-with-access.html
> ...

 

Y como se instala el wine doors para gentoo?? hace un tiempo le eché el ojo pero se me acabó olvidando... parece muy completo para los que queremos hacer algunas cosillas con wine de vez en cuando

----------

## Soul Lost

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Y como se instala el wine doors para gentoo?? hace un tiempo le eché el ojo pero se me acabó olvidando... parece muy completo para los que queremos hacer algunas cosillas con wine de vez en cuando

 

Mira que ya lo han preguntado antes xD:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=179719

----------

